

Original PHP announcement by Rasmus Lerdorf (1995) - ojosilva
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.infosystems.www.authoring.cgi/msg/cc7d43454d64d133

======
jwdunne
Wow, that's pretty cool.

"The tools also allow you to implement a guestbook or any other form that
needs to write information and display it to users later in about 2 minutes. "

This line especially made me laugh even though I'm probably interpreting it
wrong.

